# MT2 tooling



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Most mini and midi-lathes have head- and tailstock with MT2 tapers. Now there are long MT2, short MT2, MT2 with a drawbar, MT2 with a tang etc. etc.

I understand that a tailstock that takes short MT 2 will also take the standard MT2 but not vice versa (short one will not eject from a standard).

The question is: Does it matter what the end of the shank looks like? Does it matter if it is drilled and tapped for a draw bar or has a tang for a drill press?
In other words, can I use commonly available MT2 tooling on a mini-lathe? I kind of assume the answer is 'yes' as most of the time there is only friction fit in either stock and the shank has to be removed by using a knock-out bar, but I would like to make sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"Yes."


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All three types are interchangeable on my mini lathe, I know because I have all three types, the one on the 5/8" chuck with a tang, the one with the live centre no tang or hole and the one with the tapped hole for a drawer bar from my drill/mill.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

told ya,
Harry has everything!!!!!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you, gentlemen.
And now for the big decision:

http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=577276

As far as I can make out it is more or less identical with the JET1014 or the Excelsior discussed in anther recent thread.
I can get it for 5% below the advertised sale price.
There will never be a better bang for a Canadian buck.
OK, OK, you have talked me into it...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Low speed is 650 and Jet is 500. That is a factor to think about.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the lathe I am getting my 12 year old for Christmas, I have heard great things about it.

PSI TCLPROVS Turncrafter Pro VS Variable Speed Wood Lathe

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPROVS-...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1208038348&sr=1-4

16 perfect 5 star ratings out 5 stars for 17 reviews. The 17th review was a bad review for service, not the lathe.
The price, free ship, no tax and what you get in the lathe looks awfully good to me.

Anything I should know?

Nick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think that is an excellent value for the price, but shipping could push the cost way out of line. This little machine is very similar to the Excelsior Rob (SNRGRAILROAD) purchased. I can tell you there is little difference between Rob's lathe and my Delta, the exception being my Delta is not variable speed and has a couple additional pulleys to shift the belt to. Since many members do not have local sources to purchase from the shipping may end up not being an issue.
Nick, again another example of a machine produced by one company and simply painted different for another vendor. Looks like a good choice. The main difference between the 5 lathes mentioned is that the Excelsior has a digital speed read out. In use they will all produce the same results.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The shipping is ZERO with amazon even to Canada other than that I do not know the ship cost. I am in the Amazon club so I get 2 day shipping as an option for 1.99 to 3.99 depending on the item.

If no one has heard anything neg about it I will go for it, heck for a 12 year old it a darn nice lathe. I am sure dad will be using it too!

This kid has to start doing something other than the video games and he really liked the pens he could make on his own.

Do you have a link for the Excelsior? Found it on Rockler thanks, but I do not see variable or a speed readout on the unit?


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a "bargain" lathe for about 6 months. One day the motor started making a noise then stopped in the middle of a turning. 2 weeks later I bought a Jet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, the first part of my answer is for the previous question, as you can see you posted a minute before I did.

You can see the read out in the thread: Rob's new lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"told ya,
Harry has everything!!!!!"

Maurice, when you reach our age and have been wood and metalworking most of your adult life, one does tend to end up with just about everything.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> This is the lathe I am getting my 12 year old for Christmas, I have heard great things about it.
> 
> PSI TCLPROVS Turncrafter Pro VS Variable Speed Wood Lathe
> 
> ...



I would feel better about buying a lathe from PSI (Penn State Industries) than I would from most any other "bargain" lathe. They don't make them (kind of like Craftsman), but they will stand behind them.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh well maybe I will stop in the Rockler near me before I buy to see what they have.

I found it darn they want 399.99 for that unit now plus 35.00 shipping and 8% tax! 199.99 was a steal!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> The shipping is ZERO with amazon even to Canada


Not on this lathe. Amazon.com will not ship it to Canada.

Call me a cynic but all three lathes discussed look too similar to be made by different factories. The electronic speed control is a nice feature which the Delta Shopmaster LA200 does not have.

How big a difference is 500 rpm vs. 650 rpm? Turning objects 20% smaller?

I know of at least one person who managed to slow the motor down further on an electronically controlled mini-lathe by tweaking the settings on the board. Probably something to do with at least a little bit of knowledge. Still, theoretically possible.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For the benefit of viewers who may not understand the original question on this thread, here is a shot showing the three different Morse taper2 shanks that are not only interchangeable on my mini wood lathe, but also fit both ends of my Myford metal lathe, rather handy!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Guess where I was going with the original question?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

crquack said:


> Not on this lathe. Amazon.com will not ship it to Canada.
> 
> Call me a cynic but all three lathes discussed look too similar to be made by different factories. The electronic speed control is a nice feature which the Delta Shopmaster LA200 does not have.
> 
> ...


I 'll ask my Canadian friend how he got his, I could of sworn he got it on Amazon. I'll post after I talk to him.

Nick


Got it on Amazon, but it was shipped to walked over the border by a friend. Oh well.

Sorry guys. Penn State has Free shipping themselves right now but I am unsure about whether it covers lathes and Canadian shipments though.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

crquack said:


> How big a difference is 500 rpm vs. 650 rpm? Turning objects 20% smaller?
> 
> I know of at least one person who managed to slow the motor down further on an electronically controlled mini-lathe by tweaking the settings on the board. Probably something to do with at least a little bit of knowledge. Still, theoretically possible.


The difference b/w 500 and 650 rpm is not going to effect the turning of smaller items (I don't think), where it will come into effect is in turning something that is uneven. Let's say that you are turning a nice piece of firewood and that you are lazy like me and didn't take the time to get it as round as possible; you turn on the lathe with no wood on it and turn it down to the lowest setting. Now you put on the wood on a face plate even with long #12 screws. At 500 rpm you are going to have a chance to turn it to round (hope you use a face protection mask). The torque on the piece at 650 rpm is going to be a LOT greater.

My $0.02

Phil


----------

